# Tom...........just chilling



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

a more serene Tom, but he's had a ball in the snow ( heehee )


----------



## rik6230 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great shots Dave.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

rik said:


> Great shots Dave.


cheers Rik, I'd just popped the 18 - 200 lens onto the d90 and having a mess about


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

great shots.And yes,the subject is so so so HANDSOME!!!!!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom (Jan 9, 2009)

"_a more serene Tom, but he's had a ball in the snow ( heehee )"_


BOOOO BAD pun!

Great shots though! Tom looks so happy!


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

Tom looks sooooo handsome,


----------



## T&T (Feb 28, 2008)

HEY TOM !
YOU'RE LOOKING A LITTLE TOO SERIOUS THERE ...
HOW 'BOUT ...

...


...


...


...


...


...


...


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

haha............he'd love it !!! and guess what..........I've got a great big scratch down leg off him yesterday when he tried to get the snowball off me





T&T said:


> HEY TOM !
> YOU'RE LOOKING A LITTLE TOO SERIOUS THERE ...
> HOW 'BOUT ...
> 
> ...


----------



## cmichele (Jan 16, 2009)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

All these UK puppers are sure loving the snow!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> All these UK puppers are sure loving the snow!!


they sure are lovin it, think they're just making the most of it while it lasts


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great shots Dave...Tom looks handsome as always


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I love that second picture of Tom. He looks like he is doing some deep thinking there or maybe thinking up how to have a snowball fight with dad. Tom is one goodlooking boy.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like an old soul to me. Great pictures of a great dog! How could you go wrong?


----------



## EddieME (Nov 25, 2007)

There is something about your Tom - He looks so darn huggable! Glad he had a fun snow day!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Tom is looking handsome like always. I think all our dogs are going to be upset when the snow goes away!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Love the second pic - oh if only they could talk, wonder what he would say.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

aw, whats up Mr serious, where is his big smile!? He looks very handsome with his serious look though! Great shots!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Tom looks great in the snow. He does look like he is thinking back of all the fun he has had in the snow.


----------



## MyHoneybunny (Apr 30, 2007)

Hasn't Tom got lovely dark eyes??? Honey just says Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Those are such good shots of him. Haven't seen any for a while unless Iv'e missed them. Handsome as ever Tom.


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

he is gorgeous and looks so noble bless him


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tom*

Tom is a Noble and "GQ" looking dog!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Being one of my faves you know I had to play around with a picture of him Dave - forgive!!!??


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

sharlin said:


> Being one of my faves you know I had to play around with a picture of him Dave - forgive!!!??


hey Steve, I like it, I really ought to mess around more with the pics, I love what you do with them


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Dave, in that second shot, Tom looks like he's thanking the heavens for the snow and such a fun time playing in it....AMEN!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Finn's Fan said:


> Dave, in that second shot, Tom looks like he's thanking the heavens for the snow and such a fun time playing in it....AMEN!


maybe, or he's looking for that darn cat the scales the fence every day heehee


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Snow n Tom Look Great Together! I like both the original pic and the B&W w/the colored ball.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Love the pictures of handsome Tom, he looks so serious!

Love what you did with the picture Steve!


----------



## keri (Feb 2, 2009)

beautiful pictures and a beautiful dog


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Simply stunning Dave- I love those pictures!


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Tom is such a majestic looking dog. Always enjoy your photos.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow! He looks like he's just taking it all in....very serene and beautiful.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

thanks everybody for the great comments, and you Steve for the tinkering


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

davebeech said:


> thanks everybody for the great comments, and you Steve for the tinkering



That big boy has always touched my heartstrings - it's so grand to see a dog full of life and happiness.


----------



## Amanda (Jun 16, 2006)

He is so photogenic, I want to hug him!!!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Tom is gorgeous! What a head!!!!


----------

